# Outdoor cat with hair loss?



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

This cat is a neighborhood cat. Very friendly, but recently has started losing hair on her hind quarters. I would take her to the vet if I could afford it, but I wanted to see if there was something I could do at home. I haven't seen any other cats around with anything like this, so I don't think it's contagious.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Maybe fleas making her itchy and chew off her hair. Run a flea comb and look for flea dirt ( flea feces) 

Sometimes stress will make them chew off their hair as well.

Is she older? Maybe she's licking at painful areas from arthritis?

The skin itself looks quiet in the pictures.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I had a kitten that looked like that and even went more bald. It turned out to be atypical ringworm fungus.


----------



## GoatKid1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Doesn't look like mange in case you are wondering. Though I could be wrong. Mange normally doesn't cause that kind of hair loss. Luckily, there is a Vet Tech in my family  I will ask her for her opinion the minute she gets home  I am almost sure she will know what it is right away.


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

Yay! Thank you!


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks a bit like ringworm to me. It wouldn't be a bad idea to treat with an anti-flea medication and then see what can be done about ringworm in case it is allergies - I had a cat with a flea allergy.

However since it looks like ringworm, any interactions need to be with gloves - it can pass from cat to human.


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

I gave her a topical flea medication last week, so we'll see. And now I'm all itchy thinking about ringworm.


----------



## GoatKid1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Here's what the Vet Tech said . Is it itchy or dry? She said that it looks like ringworm or Allergic Dermatitis. She also said it could just be caused by licking from stress, if it is not flaky or scaly then it is possible that it may be that. If it is extremely itchy or the cat seems like the bald area is driving it crazy then in may be mite related, such as species specific scabies (NOT CONTAGIOUS TO PEOPLE). How is the cat reacting to it? For ringworm she told me that some pet stores or the local vet may sell a shampoo for it. If there starts to be any red bumps then it may be an allergic reaction to fleas, which causes hair loss. 

I that she was of some help to you, hope you are able to help the cat


----------



## GoatKid1 (Dec 28, 2015)

She also said that some local shelters or MSPCA may help give treatment, shots, and spaying/neutering, at a very reduced price for stray and feral cats. I would try to have the local MSPCA or shelter take a look at it.


----------



## Allison (Dec 22, 2015)

So weird! This happens to my cat too!
I'll post a picture below.

It's even in the same spots!
We have taken her to the vet multiple times and here is what the vet said.
After we ruled out mites and fleas and fungal. We realized it was an allergy. An allergy to what? We still haven't been able to figure that out. It comes and goes. Right now she has no hair on her back legs, front legs, part of tail and spine. We occasionally get steroid shots and that helps. But the vet said its not hurting her, and it's not good to have a cat on steroids. So we just live with her not looking too cute from time to time.

Edit:
They also had to rule out ringworm. But you can tell pretty easily if it's mites or ring worm or fleas on your own. If you look at the skin if it looks irritated or red, flakey then it might be ringworm. But for my cat they did all those tests and the skin never looked inflamed or irritated. Then they concluded that its just allergies. I forgot the actual name of what he called it.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Psychogenic alopecia is where the cat grooms their own hair out for no apparent cause ( usually stress ) it's pretty common. Cats are easily stressed.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Does this kitty belong to anyone? My parents had a cat growing up that would wander. One day she came home with a collar on. Someone thought she was a stray and adopted her, lol. They ended up sharing her. Just wondering since she is so friendly.


----------



## Allison (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes! It was called something alopcia but the vet said in my cats case it was caused probably by some type of allergy but it might be stress because it comes and goes no matter what the season and she's always fed the same stuff.

The cat will hopefully be fine, you can check yourself for mites and fleas if you don't want to take her to the vet. But more than likely it's just the alopcia. The area along the tail and the back legs are very common areas for this problem to happen


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

I don't think she belongs to anyone. I was considering bringing her out to my office (I work on a ranch). That way she can be an office cat. We have an alpaca with a genetic skin disorder, and looks very similar, so maybe they can be buds. 
She doesn't look like she's going crazy with itching, but I'll keep giving her flea meds.


----------

